# tv antenna



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Was thinking of axing the cable and getting hdtv antenna. I have basic cable now and usually just watch the local channels anyway.
Stopped at brothers and he had a great pic with just an antenna.
Anyone have experience with these antennas and reccomendations? Never had direct Tv maybe another option.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I get 2 channels 60+ miles out of Columbus now with just rabbit ears, I have a huge antenna that I can't get squat on top of the hill and tried another smaller one just below the rabbit ears with no luck(up in the tree behind the cabin), not sure why, but I have been without any tv for a few years(since the change over to digital) where it's all or nothing....on windy days, or in climate weather it will pixulate and loose some reception 
I am sure depending on your location a large antenna should be better, maybe one that has a motor to rotate it to find other stations and get stronger signal


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Is it a newer Tv? Maybe you need a digital box or something


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a Winegard Flatwave Antenna in my house for my 1yr old Sharp Aquaus TV. I'm about 35 miles from downtown Cleveland. I get 3.1 3.2 5.1 5.2 8.1 8.2 19.1 19.2, 23.1 23.2 23.3 23.4 23.5 25.1 25.2 25.3 25.4 25.5 .43.1 43.2 43.3 55.1 61.3 61.4.
Plus add Netflix and Crackle TV from a DVD player or a Smart TV and you should be set.

8.2 19.2 43.3 and 61.3 are old movie/old tv show stations. METV GETTV AntennaTV etc
http://www.costco.com/Winegard-Flat...yword=antenna&langId=-1&storeId=10301&refine=

They also have an amplified version for $10 more that uses either AC or USB for power. It may extend the range a litle bit more.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have thought of dumping cable and the bill here in the city


----------

